# Recent project #2



## hitandmissman (Dec 12, 2007)

Just to make sure I remember how to post a pic. I will show my not so good and off topic woodworking. Please don't laugh.


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 12, 2007)

hitandmissman,

I can't speak for the others but that is the most excellent "Off Topic" post I have seen in a long while. 

Excellent man!!! How much time is wrapped up in that? Are there plans? Is that one for sale? If not, might I be nosey enough to ask what you have tied up in that project?

Well Done, Take Care,

Ken


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 12, 2007)

That Is great!!! You did a really nice job there.


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 12, 2007)

The set of plans(4 full pages worth) were bought from www.Cherrytreetoys.com
 It is made from mostly oak, with a little walnut, plus pine. As for time, lets just say it took a while(couple months, on and off). Nice thing about wood, if you mess up just put in the wood burner LOL.


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 12, 2007)

That looks real nice. I can't work with wood at all.

Kenny


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 12, 2007)

As you can see neither can I work well with wood. Every thing except the dowels in the wheels was cut from solid 3/4 or 1/2 inch boards. Engine is about 18 in. long and 10 high. Each rivet is a dowel cut off and rounded than a hole drilled for it. Good thing I am retired with lots of time. Now if I could only make one from all metal....If it is made from wood guess I could make one from metal. I'll have to work on that....


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 13, 2007)

H&M,
Beautiful bit of work.

I too like to have something totally different from metal bashing, just to take the strain off when it gets a bit 'heavy'. Mine is model boats.

John


----------



## rake60 (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice work indeed H&M!

My own home _"machining"_ began with a tiny Dremel wood lathe about 
25 yeas ago. 

I have found that very dry hard wood dowels can be turned 
to fairly close tolerances on a metal lathe with very sharp tools.

I am still tinkering with a running all wood steam engine design.
Perhaps after the Holidays I will have time to get back to that.

Rick


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 13, 2007)

if any one laughs at that they have never built anything, holy crap thats allot of work in that. my dad has been a cabinet maker for 40 years and has built alot of stuff but never a steam engine.
i will try to post some pics of the dragon and dinasor (sp) that he built a few years ago. i think they are about 6 feet tall and 12 feet long.
i never know what dad will be working on when i go to visit!!! 

take care guys


----------



## cfellows (Dec 13, 2007)

Here ya go, Rick...

http://www.billreichart.com/images/woodysteamengine_lrg.jpg
http://www.billreichart.com/engines.shtml#woody

If you go up one level, this guy sells plans for this engine...

Chuck


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 14, 2007)

Bog,

How about Posting some pix of your boats. Are they wooden? I have always wanted to build a 3 Masted Schooner. Cutty Sark comes to mind.

Ken


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 14, 2007)

If you look thru the pics of my shop here

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=137.0

you will see the type of boat models I build.

They are fully operational, stuffed with electronic bits to bring them to life when sailing.
Unfortunately they have been ignored as of late due to me not being able to carry them to the lakeside and launch them.

John


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 14, 2007)

Bog,

Yes, I see the trawler/fishing/tug boat type deal in the background.

Radio Controlled? Steam engine? Electric motor?

Ken


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 14, 2007)

The fishing boat is in fact a model of a German shrimping boat, the part built one on the bench is again a German vessel, but a inland waterways fireboat, both are electric powered. I do have a steam boat that is stripped for restoration, and at the bottom is a very bad pic of it on the water.


----------



## wareagle (Dec 15, 2007)

*hitandmissman*, that is a great looking example of craftsmanship. Myself, I am what is called a wood butcher! LOL...


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 15, 2007)

Bog,

I see the other one now.

The hull and bridge look as if you could convert it into a PT Boat. Anyway that's what first popped into my head when I found it.

No pic came thru with a boat in the water.

hitandmiss; Do you have anymore examples of your craft?

Take Care,   Ken


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok canyonman here is another one.


----------



## Canyonman (Dec 17, 2007)

hitandmissman,

WoW Yet another fine example of craftsmanship! Again Bravo and Well Done!

Now all we need to do is nudge you into metal! 

Any more? Drop one in here every couple of days! Keeps me from getting bored!

Excellent!   Take Care,  Ken


----------

